# USC Admission



## Klaymen (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone out here going to USC film school?  I just got in and I was looking for some fellow students.


----------



## Efren (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey. I'm not going to USC or anything (I wish) but I just wanted to congraluate you on getting accepted. I dont know much about film school/college but from what i hear, USC is a tough school to get into. 

I'm a junior in high-school and Ill be applying next year and stuff. I wouldnt mind going to USC but i dont think my grades are up to par. What kind of grades did you have? If its ok to ask...sorry if Its not, i apologize. 

Well, have fun at USC man! I hope you do well. And again. CONGRATS!

-Efren Hernandez


----------



## sam k (Feb 8, 2006)

I got in. 
I'm not sure If I'm going there though.
I still have to here back from Chapman, Nyu, et all before I make a decision. 
I'm not saying anything about Usc's film program, I just applied to 11 schools, so I promised myself earlier I wouldn't make a decision until I heard back from everywhere.


----------



## Klaymen (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Efren...
Thanks for the congratulations.  I have wanted to go to USC forever so I am really excited I got in.  I had a really high SAT score, which I think helped out alot, but I think that getting in is a combination of alot of things... Whatever got me in though, I am extremely grateful and can't wait to get out there.

oh yeah sam k... 
what would make you choose chapman or nyu over usc?... just wondering what your take on everything is.


----------



## sam k (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll post a more detailed and discursive response later but here's the short version:

My attraction to Chapman is mainly a personal one. There are some alumni of my high school (they were seniors when I was in 8th or 9th grade) who went to Chapman. So when I saw their work in high school and asked what happened to them I heard about chapman as one of the best film schools in the country that no one knows about. 

My attraction to Nyu is that they offer a bfa, not a ba. Earlier this year  I visited Nyu and they had a really convincing pitch. Also, my mom keeps pressuring me to stay on the east coast.

I am leaning towards Usc right now though. Mainly because every interest I have is there: Usc has a (good)rugby team, a kendo club, a fencing team(I'm just beginning but I enjoy it), as well as a wide variety of academic classes to take. 
It doesn't hurt that Usc says I'm a finalist for a scholarship. 

The real reason I haven't decided yet is that once I accept somewhere, I would be honor bound to withdraw my applications from other schools so I don't take someone else acceptance slot when I know I'm not going there. And I don't want to withdraw my applications because I'm curious as to whether or not I can get in to Chapman, Reed, Nyu, Columbia etc.


----------



## Hoeks (Feb 9, 2006)

the old NYU vs USC thing

NYU is more laid back and you will have much more opportunities to make films compared to USC, where very few people make a thesis movie.

USC might have better connections


----------

